# Tica show Dec



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Is anyone going to the spotica show dec 14th- 15th at Coventry?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

it's just up the road from me so i might go and visit. i'm not gonna waste £45 to enter it!!!


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't you like Tica Shows then?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

ill be at work unfortunatly, ive never done a tica show but i hope to soon


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

I taking my boy Bo for the first time ,I took my fat cat Maisy before and the American judges seem to like her, so I quite looking forward to see what they think of my boy as he's not fat like my Maisy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

never done a tica show but don't think they are my type of show.


----------



## Kiskasiberians (Oct 2, 2008)

How do you know if you haven't done one? Some of the GCCF shows are coming round to the way that Fife and Tica run their shows even allowing owners in the show hall whilst the judging is taking place :yikes: Whilst they are a bit more hectic than a GCCF and you have to do a little more than sit in front of the pen all day waiting for the judge to pin your results on a board they are well worth the effort and have a more social atmosphere.

BTW I'm going, taking Angelur Viking to pick up his 2nd TICA Regional Award and Best Siberian in Europe title.



Biawhiska said:


> never done a tica show but don't think they are my type of show.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

because i don't think my cat would enjoy that type of show. well one of mine would be ok but i know one wouldn't. besides it seems that when i viewed one before the judge didn't really look at the cats much. just a quick look and that was it. just not for me! i like the gccf shows and enjoy their format.


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

I love TICA shows, much more than GCCF. But they are very different and what suits some cats, doesn't suit others


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

We are going to one in January.
I have posted off the entry form so we are just on the countdown now. It is going to be our first TICA and I am a bit nervous, just don't know what to expect and am not sure how the cat will react - he has done 2 GCCF shows so far and has been fine but I know the TICA ones are very different.

One thing I was wondering was about entry passes because there wasn't an option on the form to buy them in advance, do you just pay for entry on the day?


----------



## nutcracker (Aug 19, 2008)

Entry is included - nothing more to pay. They will arrange for you to have a helper if you like, someone who has done it before and will show you the ropes. It takes a couple of rings to understand it, but then you will be fine. And everyone is SO helpful


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Oh good, I am really looking forward to it. At least I will be able to see myself which I prefer.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

T&D I'm at the January TICA in Godmanchester if you want to pm me nearer the time am happy to show you the ropes 

TICA is definitely a suit or doesn't suit for the cats. My black boy hates it really - doesn't like all the in/out in/out of cages etc 

My red smoke boy did really well on his first outing and seemed to enjoy it so trying him again and my new tippy boy is as laid back as they come so am sure will like it!

I'm there both days so just holler


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

That will be great, thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

One of mine would be ok at TICA, the others no, so will stop with the GCCF for now I think. :smilewinkgrin:


----------

